

Ask HN: What are the iPhone 3G S hardware improvements? - cianchette
http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone?mco=MTE2OTU
Besides being 3 grams heavier, I am not sure what hardware improvements have been made to the 3G S to give it faster user experience.  Does anyone have more information on this?
======
rickharrison
256mb ram and a 600 MHz processor. Also, improved battery. Old one had 128mb
ram and 412MHz processor.

------
frankus
Also a 3-axis magnetometer.

